
The Fall of an Empire: Spammers expose their entire operation (1.4b records) - fritzw
http://www.csoonline.com/article/3176433/security/spammers-expose-their-entire-operation-through-bad-backups.html?
======
theandrewbailey
flagged. duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13802227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13802227)

